# North East Exotics - Closed?



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Went into North East Exotics on Acklam Road, Middlesbrough, and the shop seems to have been gutted, or in the process of being gutted, and a lady sat behind the desk just said "sorry we are closing down"........what? Since when? Anyone local know anything of this? :|


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes the shop is closing. There are a number of reason for this. If you know me, then you will most likely be aware of the reasons, although please respect my privacy, as i do not feel this is suitable forum fodder. I hope that once everything calms down in my personal life, (and the economy picks up!) i will re-appear, no doubt. 

The shop will be open for another weekend, then we hope to be wrapped up by the end of the month. 

If anyone wants to, they are more than welcome to drop me a PM, I'll do my best to get back to you, but as you can appreciate im more than a little busy atm!
Regards,
Kat


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Wasn't aware of anything dire going on, so nothing to spill. Hope it all works out whatever is happening!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that  You have a pm Kat : victory:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Cyber aquatics along there is closing down too , same with the store they have in gateshead .


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

defo a shock to me,i hadnt seen the original thread and only just read about it.
i do hope your shop will be back at some point because it was a very clean and good shop.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The one in stockton neata's has shut down, only Reptile house in billingham that i know of. 

Theres a few in hartlepool but too far. . . so i have toget all my frozen from there


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

We're stuck with trips through to Darlo's Coast2Coast Exotics at the minute, everyone closer seems to either be out of stock or we don't get chance to catch them whilst they're open. Always good though, little trips through to Coast2Coast


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

oobernoob said:


> We're stuck with trips through to Darlo's Coast2Coast Exotics at the minute, everyone closer seems to either be out of stock or we don't get chance to catch them whilst they're open. Always good though, little trips through to Coast2Coast


yeh u just need to make sure ur only wearing one layer of clothes or you come out dripping lol.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I <3 C2C! It makes me want to have wall to floor vivs so i can buy more corns ! :lol2:

I do however think they're prices are high but must cost loads to run a place like that !


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

omg i cant believe its shutting down im gonna have to go in b4 it does.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 3, 2006)

well you havent got long left! :lol2:

Kat


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

lol tell me about it. open thursday? used to come in all the time cant believe its going


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

I usually go to coast2coast for all my stuff like, drive all the way their from Durham. Living in leeds at the moment though and theres a couple of options down here that dont se me driving all over the north. Sad to see a good shop close though. Good luck in the future mate.


----------



## mebigbadjoe (Apr 17, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> Yes the shop is closing. There are a number of reason for this. If you know me, then you will most likely be aware of the reasons, although please respect my privacy, as i do not feel this is suitable forum fodder. I hope that once everything calms down in my personal life, (and the economy picks up!) i will re-appear, no doubt.
> 
> The shop will be open for another weekend, then we hope to be wrapped up by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear another rep shop closing. Pm you Jabberwocky


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 3, 2006)

last official day is today - but i'll be here till the end of the month. As far as thursday goes just give the shop a ring first 01642 814440, i will be in but we are starting to dismantle the vivs and stuff!

As for ppl PMing about anything thats still for sale I will get a list of ALL equipment and livestock, as well as fixtures and fittings up from Tuesday (cos i forgot the camera today!) in the relevent classified sections. Please bear with me, and dont take it personally if i dont reply to PMs straight away - im not ignoring you - Honest!

I will also reply to individual PMs when i have a more accurate list of whats available - again probs tues as you can imagine its a bit hectic atm!

TA!
Kat


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

oh well i will just leave it then lol. if u need a hand let me no i dont live far from the shop


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Good luck Kat, hope everything goes well. Keep in touch!

Kev


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Kev, will pop thru for a cuppa and catch up soon as poss!


Theres a livestock list up in the shop section now too for anyone interested...

Kat


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 3, 2006)

Now logged in as me!:lol2:
Am Doyle!

kat


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

oobernoob said:


> We're stuck with trips through to Darlo's Coast2Coast Exotics at the minute, everyone closer seems to either be out of stock or we don't get chance to catch them whilst they're open. Always good though, little trips through to Coast2Coast


cant beat c2c pal i have being going there for years best shop i have ever come across by far: victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Picked up a lovely Lav corn off Kat today.

Just wish i had a few hundred spare and i'd snap up a few vivs and some more corns LOL

Would recomend them highly :no1:


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Steph! Glad you like her! More Vivs have gone, but i will let you know if theres anything left and once iv popped the butter motley after its fed and everything ill let you know! 

Ta again!

Kat


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> Thanks Steph! Glad you like her! More Vivs have gone, but i will let you know if theres anything left and once iv popped the butter motley after its fed and everything ill let you know!
> 
> Ta again!
> 
> Kat


 
Please do! I bet when i have the cash they'll all be gone, sods law :lol2: x


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

yea. purely devoshed over north east exotics closing and yes ur right i have to go to darlo now its a nitemare. well not for me but for ma dad n his petrol in his car lol


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> cant beat c2c pal i have being going there for years best shop i have ever come across by far: victory:


yea coast to coast is a sexy shop like but jus wish it was in boro lol


----------



## wobblyworm (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Kat 

it's Mel from Loftus.......long time no see.....lol....

hope you are well.....so sorry to hear about the shop closing down.........its a brilliant shop and always a free cuppa too.................we are feeling the credit crunch too so hopefully when things pick up you 'll get re-opened.....

you'll be really missed.....

when you get time pm me so that we can keep in touch :2thumb:


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 3, 2006)

wobblyworm said:


> Hi Kat
> 
> it's Mel from Loftus.......


Well they let ANYBODY on here now, dont they?!:whistling2:

:lol2: Will send you PM hun!

Kat xxx


----------

